# Reading > Forum Book Club >  July Book Nominations

## Admin

Post your nominations for July here.

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

"The Left Hand of Darkness" by Ursula K. Le Guin
Unless someone knows a better book by her, I just want to read her.

----------


## faith

I would like to nominate Frank McCourt's "Angela's Ashes"! Its a wondeful book that I think everybody should read. I read it last spring and was totaly sold.

----------


## Sycron

I'm going to nominate Ivanhoe. Just thought that it would be a good book to read and discuss.

----------


## amuse

yes!
s10cr

edit: interesting, 4 characters was too short, but 9 was accepted. what happened to 10?

----------


## fayefaye

alexandre dumas' the Black Tulip. pleeeeeeeeaaaaaasssee

----------


## ravana

I have two nominations. 
1) I again came with "Ali and Nino" by Kurban Said. Maybe because it's the last best book I read and it impressed me a lot. 
2) I would like to read short sotiries by O.Henry in English.

----------


## Shadowraven

I'm a newbie here, hope I can nominate!

- One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest by Kesey

----------


## emily655321

How about "The Razor's Edge" by W. Somerset Maugham? I really enjoyed "Of Human Bondage" and would like to read some more of his stuff.

----------


## Miranda

How about some fun....The Throwback by Tom Sharpe?

----------


## fayefaye

Don Quixote. I think it's been dominated previously, but not for this month.....

----------


## Dunpeal

I nominate _1984_ (George Orwell) and "The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" (Robert Louis Stevenson) and The Island of Dr. Moreau (H.G. Wells).

(well... the latter two I believe are really more long short stories than books/novels... but they should be discussed)

I believe the "There are two ways to look at life.." quote was said by Albert Einstein.


"When anger rises, think of the consequences." (Confucius)

----------


## papayahed

The Thin Man by Dashiell Hammett 

Seems like it might be a fun book to read.

----------


## emily655321

Oooh good one! I love those movies.

----------


## nothingman87

How about _The Power and the Glory_  by Graham Greene?  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## jaieufroid

"Power of One"- Bryce courtenay
"the Golden Compass"- Phillip Pullman

----------

